# TF-80SC change to TF-81C



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

Does anyone know if these two transmissions are exchangeable. After tracking the car can see that will need to upgrade trans.. The TF-81SC is listed for engines above 2.0... not that the car makes crazy horse but ... it is dpf deleted and programmed by oz. So a heavier duty trans could be useful.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have...no idea...but I never have much liked this trans.

Something else I've been wondering...would an F40 6MT fit?


----------

